

JxLib, a library for creating graphical user interaces based on MooTools - emilsedgh
http://jxlib.org/

======
jdietrich
jxlib.org breaks my back button. Not good.

(Chrome 5.0.375.127 on Mac 10.6.4 (10F569))

